
Has the Recession Been Cancelled? - spking
https://www.wsj.com/articles/has-the-recession-been-cancelled-11556311511
======
tomComb
The impact of the stimulus can only last so long, and eventually you've got to
pay it back down.

So, the recession had better be cancelled because we've already blown all the
money that we would normally use to stimulate ourselves out of that recession.

Stimulating heading into the peak of a recovery seemed like a crazy idea to
me.

